# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  محاسبه میانگین قیمت

## hoshy345

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
در برنامه خرید و فروش برای بدست اوردن قیمت میانگین یک کالا از چه فرمولی باید استفاده کرد 
مثلا 100 عدد از یک نوع جنس را به قیمت هر عدد 10000 تومان میخریم بعد از فروش 80 تای ان دوباره 100 عدد از همان کالا را به قیمت 5000 تومان میخریم ممکنه چندین بار این اتفاق بیفتد حال میانگین قیمت این کالا را چگونه باید حساب کرد
با تشکر

----------


## aaa_zarea

من يه سوال دارم شما ميانگين حسابي مي خوايد يا ميانگين ساده 
ميانگين حسابي مثلا شما 100 تا رو 500 تومن مي خوريد 
10 تا رو 1000 تومن 
حال ميانگين برابر 10*1000+100*500 اين حاصل تقسيم بر 110 مي كنيم 
حالت دوم اينكه 500+1000 تقسيم بر دو 
شما كدومشو مي خوايد؟؟

----------


## aaa_zarea

براي حالت دوم فايل به پيوست تقديم مي گردد شما مي توانيد نتيجه را در query ببينيد

----------


## moalla

يه فرم جديد درج كردم كه توش از ستون آخر معدل گرفتم

----------


## aaa_zarea

آقا molla يه چيزي مي گيا اينكه تمام قيمت ها را ميانگين مي گيرد پس گروپ بندي نوع كالا چي ؟

----------


## hoshy345

با تشکر از دوستان عزیز جناب aaa-zarea و مولاmoalla

جناب  aaa-zarea مبانگین حسابی یا همان حالت اول مورد نظر من هست چون حالت دوم نمی تواند میانگین صحیح را بدست اورد مثلا اگر 1 عدد از کالا با نرخ 1000 تومانی و 1000 تا با نرخ 500 تومانی داشته باشیم در حالت دوم یعنی نرخ 750 برای هر یک که 750*1001=750750 در حالی که میانگین درست همانیست که در گزینه اول به ان اشاره فرمودید ((1000*1)+(1000*500)/(1000+1)=500.5 در این حدود
اگه ممکنه زحمت گزینه اول رو بکشید ممنون

----------


## moalla

ببخشيد من اول اشتباه متوجه سوال شما شدم و دقيق نخوندم اما ميخواستم سريع كمكي هم كرده باشم.
حالا با توجه به اوني كه خواسته بوديد سعي كردم فايلتون رو تغيير بدم
اميدوارم باز اشتباه نكرده باشم كه جناب zarea ما رو نزنه!

----------


## aaa_zarea

با عرض سلام و معذرت خواهي به دوست عزيز molla
آقا ملا ببخشيد اين حالتي كه شما در نظر گرفته ايد فقط براي دوقلم كالاست اگه تعداد كالاها اضافه بشه چي ؟
سيستم نبايد حالت استثنا داشته باشه بايد براي هر حالتي جواب بده . فايل پيوست داراي يك سابفرم مي باشد كه مي توان از آن استفاده كرد.

----------


## wolfstander

سلام دوست عزیز
شما اگه تو بحث حسابداری این قضیه باشید ، برای قیمت گذاری سه حالت داریم:
فایفو
لایفو
میانگین
نحوه محاسبه هر مورد رو میتونید با یه جستجوی ساده تو گوگل پیدا کنید
چون هم علمی تره و هم اینکه به استاندارهای حسابداری و مالی نزدیک تره

----------


## hoshy345

با تشکر از دوستانی که تا اینجا زحمت کشیدن متاسفانه باید به عرض برسانم با روشی که شما دوست عزیز جناب aaa-zarea فرمودید سود و زیان هر ماه در طول دوره مالی متغییر خواهد بود باید میانگین از اخرین موجودی+خرید جدید حاصل شود نه از کل خرید گذشته و حال یعنی اجناس فروخته شده قبلی نباید در این محاسبه دخیل باشند 
با تشکر مجدد

----------

